# Chicken frames



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

So even though I have been feeding raw food for a good decade, I have never seen chicken frames. I am very familiar with chicken backs but not chicken frames. 

Look at this, look at all the meat still in there. Score!! The best part, I only paid like .41 cents a pound.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Huh, I've never seen chicken frames either. Looks nice and meaty though. Good score!


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

Those are pretty nice chicken frames. The ones I usually find up here are already broken down, and usually only from the breast (i.e. leftovers from “boneless chicken breast”.) Need to add meaty meat to make a meal, but at $.29/lb it’s hard to beat it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

There really isn't alot of MEAT on those frames. The light colored stuff is fat (as is the tail).

But that doesn't mean you shouldn't feed them. I would just increase the percentage of MM and decrease the percentage of RMBs when feeding frames.

BTW - frames are what's left over after they remove the legs, thighs and the breasts (for boneless breasts).


----------

